# Any Idea about 4K UHD TV from China ?



## manuvaidya (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys,i recently came across few 4k UHD TV models availability in China.
They are available for decent or in fact at a very cheap price for its configuration.
Companies like TCL , Hisense, Seiki etc.

I would like to know from the experts here are they worth buying it now from China at this 1000 USD price for 45"+ Tv ?

What are the pros & cons of it ? Are they durable ?

If i can, which model i should go for. Pls give me an idea as i am looking for a TV cum Smart tv replacement at home.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

Budget TV resolution rumble: 720p plasma vs. 4K LED LCD | TV and Home Theater - CNET Reviews


----------



## manuvaidya (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot bro. I really appreciate your precise suggestion.
I would like to know which is the current best Plasma which i can buy in Europe ?
I am not saying that i have enough money to spend like crazy, but all in all it should be a real performer & priced decently.
I thank you once again & am waiting for your reply.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

check this link:
Best plasma TVs - CNET Reviews
after pioneer the exit of panasonic from plasma tv field is a bad news.still plasma is power hungry compared to lcd so keep that in mind as power bills will surely jump in long run.


----------



## manuvaidya (Feb 19, 2014)

Any specific model you suggest for me as the best in Plasma.
I am looking in 42" & above. Price around 1 Lakh.
Need your suggestion pls.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

i never owned a plasma(current set is 32" LG lcd) so it is better to ask those who have more experience.ask in below forum as it has many indians & you will also get info about dealers & shops availability in big indian cities:
Television
if you are looking to buy from europe/usa there are international forums like avsforum where you can get great recommendations for buying as well as settings:
Plasma Flat Panel Displays


----------

